# Mettere Dazn senza Sky?



## Giangy (6 Agosto 2021)

Volevo chiedere un informazione. E possibile mettere Dazn senza Sky con TV non smart? Io e mio padre volevamo levare Sky, (anche se mi sarebbe interessato guardare un po di Premier), ma visto che la serie A sarà un esclusiva Dazn (almeno ho sentito e letto), non sono sicuro se tale procedura è fattibile con una TV ormai datata non smart acquistata ben prima del 2014.


----------



## mil77 (6 Agosto 2021)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Volevo chiedere un informazione. E possibile mettere Dazn senza Sky con TV non smart? Io e mio padre volevamo levare Sky, (anche se mi sarebbe interessato guardare un po di Premier), ma visto che la serie A sarà un esclusiva Dazn (almeno ho sentito e letto), non sono sicuro se tale procedura è fattibile con una TV ormai datata non smart acquistata ben prima del 2014.


Puoi farlo ma devi comprare un box -tv. Scarichi Dazn sul box e poi colleghi il box alla tv tramite cavo hdmi.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Agosto 2021)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Volevo chiedere un informazione. E possibile mettere Dazn senza Sky con TV non smart? Io e mio padre volevamo levare Sky, (anche se mi sarebbe interessato guardare un po di Premier), ma visto che la serie A sarà un esclusiva Dazn (almeno ho sentito e letto), non sono sicuro se tale procedura è fattibile con una TV ormai datata non smart acquistata ben prima del 2014.


Dovresti riuscirci tranquillamente con un tvbox android,chromecast o firestick


----------



## Giangy (6 Agosto 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Dovresti riuscirci tranquillamente con un tvbox android,chromecast o firestick


Gia avevo letto da qualche parte di questa soluzione. Mi informerò a breve.


----------



## danjr (6 Agosto 2021)

Con 20 € trovi le firestrick di amazon che fanno bene il loro lavoro


----------



## Giangy (6 Agosto 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Con 20 € trovi le firestrick di amazon che fanno bene il loro lavoro


Grazie. Si è un idea per ora appunto. A settembre deciderò meglio.


----------



## Andris (6 Agosto 2021)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Volevo chiedere un informazione. E possibile mettere Dazn senza Sky con TV non smart? Io e mio padre volevamo levare Sky, (anche se mi sarebbe interessato guardare un po di Premier), ma visto che la serie A sarà un esclusiva Dazn (almeno ho sentito e letto), non sono sicuro se tale procedura è fattibile con una TV ormai datata non smart acquistata ben prima del 2014.


comunque l'anno prossimo arriverà il nuovo digitale terrestre (slittato di sei mesi di recente) e dovrai cambiare la tv che non supporterà più il segnale, a meno di un nuovo decoder.
essendoci il bonus statale per chi acquista una nuova tv, potresti anche pensarci.


----------



## sampapot (6 Agosto 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Puoi farlo ma devi comprare un box -tv. Scarichi Dazn sul box e poi colleghi il box alla tv tramite cavo hdmi.


il tutto funzionerebbe via etere (antenna) o internet?
Grazie


----------



## jumpy65 (6 Agosto 2021)

sampapot ha scritto:


> il tutto funzionerebbe via etere (antenna) o internet?
> Grazie


Dazn e le altre app di stick o chromecast funzionano via rete internet. Che mi risulti è l'unica soluzione per vedere Dazn, come netlix, amazon prime, infinity etc...a meno che non venga fornito un servizio da altri fornitori (se sky lo dovesse includere tra i suoi canali ad esempio). Anche timvision che dovrebbe includere dazn a pagamento e via rete.
Le stick funzionano da sole con telecomando. Chromecast è comandato da un dispositivo esterno, smartphone tablet o pc


----------



## princeps (6 Agosto 2021)

Ho un televisore molto vecchio (quindi non smart Tv) e ci posso vedere Dazn quindi la risposta è :SI


----------



## mil77 (6 Agosto 2021)

sampapot ha scritto:


> il tutto funzionerebbe via etere (antenna) o internet?
> Grazie


Solo via internet. Il box è collegato via internet


----------



## mil77 (6 Agosto 2021)

princeps ha scritto:


> Ho un televisore molto vecchio (quindi non smart Tv) e ci posso vedere Dazn quindi la risposta è :SI


Ni non si. Si ma solo con box TV e simili da collegare a internet


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Agosto 2021)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Gia avevo letto da qualche parte di questa soluzione. Mi informerò a breve.


occhio che esce il dvbt2 che la tua tv non supporta di certo essendo così vecchia. vuol dire che non vedrai più i canali su antenna.

io ti consiglio di cambiare la tv. non so la dimensione che ti interessa ma adesso costano davvero poco.


----------



## Giangy (6 Agosto 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> comunque l'anno prossimo arriverà il nuovo digitale terrestre (slittato di sei mesi di recente) e dovrai cambiare la tv che non supporterà più il segnale, a meno di un nuovo decoder.
> essendoci il bonus statale per chi acquista una nuova tv, potresti anche pensarci





willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> occhio che esce il dvbt2 che la tua tv non supporta di certo essendo così vecchia. vuol dire che non vedrai più i canali su antenna.
> 
> io ti consiglio di cambiare la tv. non so la dimensione che ti interessa ma adesso costano davvero poco.


Eh purtroppo è una TV da salotto, è vecchia ma abbastanza grande. Avevo pensato anche di scaricare l'app Dazn su Xbox Series S, in realtà ci avevo già provato, ma ti succhiano i soldi dalla Postepay ogni volta che usi l'app.


----------



## UDG (6 Agosto 2021)

Puoi optare per il nuovo box tim vision che oltre ad avere l'app dazn e netflix ecc... ha anche l'ingresso per l'antenna dvb-t2, puoi anche cercarlo su subito. Puoi collegarlo wifi o ethernet, l'importante è che la tv abbia l'ingresso hdmi, ma penso la tua ce l'abbia sicuramente


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Agosto 2021)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Eh purtroppo è una TV da salotto, è vecchia ma abbastanza grande. Avevo pensato anche di scaricare l'app Dazn su Xbox Series S, in realtà ci avevo già provato, ma ti succhiano i soldi dalla Postepay ogni volta che usi l'app.


trovi dei 55-65 pollici ottimi della samsung a 600-700 euro. roba che 2 anni fa magari costavano 2000.


----------



## sampapot (7 Agosto 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Solo via internet. Il box è collegato via internet


mi sa che allora mi devo prima fare la fibra


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Agosto 2021)

sampapot ha scritto:


> mi sa che allora mi devo prima fare la fibra


adsl va benissimo almeno con netflix


----------



## sampapot (7 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> adsl va benissimo almeno con netflix


il problema è che quando va bene ho 6 mb...mi sa che non sono sufficienti per evitare i lag


----------

